# Blazer Vanes Hitting Whisker Biscuit?



## kennybowtech (Jan 5, 2004)

turn the nock, or get a trophy taker


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

1st make sure your not torquing the bow with your grip or release. Grip torque is probably the problem. If you feel you are not torqing the bow I would think that nock travel is causing the fletching to hit the apature of the biscuit, especially on the eratic shots. Powder the apature of the biscuit, to enable you to see if and where the contact is being made. I shooting a single cam bow I would move the nock a little higher to start with and see what happens. If contact is still being made go back to level nock and move the rest horizontally a little at a time. If the contact is on the right I would start by moving it to the right just a little bit. 

Before making adjustments make sure your nocks are turned correctly for the biscuit.

LA


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

also make sure the biscuit is parallel to the string.


----------



## Smokegrub (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## sackyy (Dec 17, 2003)

Had the same problem on a Martin Tracer. It ended up being the cables that were hitting even though when you looked down the bow it didnt look like they could.I turned the cable gaurd offset further from the string and it fixed everything.


----------



## passthru1 (Apr 18, 2005)

*quick spin vanes -damage*

using quick spin vanes with a whisker biscuit---vanes damages or ripped off.
arrow flight and paper tune is good, but after about 10 - 15 shots the quick spin vane will catch. any-one else had this problem and what would be a good vane to switch to?


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

Passthru1.... ripped off? what adhesive/shaft combo are you shooting and how are you preparing the shafts? I have had good luck with flex-fletch and
biscuit set ups, but it sounds like you have adhesion problems that will still
trouble you.... Maybe someone else has other advice????
Good luck.


----------



## passthru1 (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks, switched back to standard plunger rest and made archery shop re-fletch the 8 arrows. also bought my own fletch (jo-jan) and will start my own expierments. of note, shooting fingers, easton axis, and quick spin vanes (4") and the plunger rest--my groups at 30 yrds are with-in the size of a silver dollar--4 arrows. thanks for answer.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

All three of my vanes are discolored. 

If it is only happening once in a while it is probally torgue. Other wise check your center shot, arrow might be to weak, or what other people have said.


----------



## Smokegrub (Mar 2, 2005)

I wasn't hitting the biscuit after all. A vane was hitting the cable. I turned the cockfeather away from the riser and slightly downwards from the slot in the biscuit. This leaves ample clearance from the cable. No more cork-screwing arrows! I just completed my first efforts at group tuning the biscuit in windage. When I finished most groups had at least 3 of 4 arrows with the vanes touching. I shot once from 30 yards and the shot was aligned vertically. Rain has postponed further tuning.


----------

